# Buying too early?



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hiya everyone!

Just a quick question....
We are about to decorate our "nursery" and have been looking into furniture - ie. sizes and costs etc.
We feel it would be sensible to buy a cot-bed if we see one we like and can afford, now rather than waiting until panel and matching.
Really just to spread the cost out, seen as the cot-bed is one of the more costlier items to buy. 
We are fully aware that it is not 100% that we will be approved and matched, and have no plans to buy other, more personal items, such as pram/carseat etc - yet.
*Has anyone else been buying things early? If so, what?!!
Can anyone see any problems with "preparing"??*

Your thoughts would be appreciated

Thanks ladies!


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi, we're not planning to buy a thing until we've been matched because until then we won't know exactly what gender and more importantly age the children will be. We'll probably then go out and do a load of panic buying.


Cindy


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hiya

Same here Cindy. We are not buying anything until we know for definite, particularly as the age band is so wide, when you think about the different things that a child at different ages needs. We are saving like mad to cover my leave and the costs of equipment, clothing etc. My friends are also planning to have a "shower" for me and my mum's answer to it ('cos I'm panicing) is "Karen, we just go shopping!!".

We have decorated both of our spare rooms sometime ago in neutral shades, so all we have to do is get some borders or stickarounds to make them kiddie friendly and as part of the "getting to know each other" part of the matching, we want to (if the children are old enough) involve them in deciding what they want as a theme for their room.

Karen x


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Why not just put some money away in another account every week so that when you get matched you have the cash there. I know the temptation to start getting things ready is huge but a friend of mine did that and sadly she waited a long time to get matched and it used to make her really sad going in and seeing the room set up so she stopped going in. We have sat down and worked out how much it would cost to by the big things like bedroom furniture etc and have started puttung away as much as we can afford each month into our kiddy fund, a special account we took out when we first started trying to have children.


----------



## Nicky Duncan-Finn (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi Morgana

Good advice !  We too started up a kiddy fund a while ago and it is rewarding seeing the balance increase while we long for the day when we will finally start our family.  I'm not sure if we are going to make an eventual application for two or three children yet.  if it turns out to be three then I better stop buying nice shoes and handbags and get on with the saving.  What age groups and numbers are you considered seeking approval for?  I think that our forthocing introduction meeting will help us fgure things out a little more.

Take Care Nicola X


----------

